
Chrome SPDY indicator (extension) - joshuacc
http://www.devthought.com/2012/03/10/chrome-spdy-indicator/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+devthought+%28Devthought+-+Guillermo+Rauch%27s+Blog%29
======
ck2
I wish there were more tools for Firefox 11 and SPDY, absolutely no way to
tell what is going on.

But I guess the beta and SPDY support is far too young for now.

The only indicator I have is the response headers will add

    
    
       X-Firefox-Spdy: 1
    

...which I see on Google services and now twitter.

I guess someone could write an extension to watch the response headers and
show an indicator.

~~~
chengsun
Here's a version for Firefox: <https://github.com/chengsun/moz-spdy-indicator>

~~~
ck2
Impressive, many thanks - I was reading up on how to use visitResponseHeaders
but you saved me a bunch of time.

Is that you in the top three Google Code-in 2011 Grand Prize Winners? I guess
we can look forward to great things from you over the years.

~~~
chengsun
Yep, that was me :) I worked on better integration of VLC plugin in browsers
on Linux; that was a lot of fun.

------
sleet
chrome://net-internals/#spdy

------
kevingadd
Hey, and I only have to give the extension access to all of my data on all
websites, and the contents of every tab I open in Chrome!

I wish add-on mechanisms for browsers had finer-grained permissions.

~~~
Karunamon
Welp, it's an addon that has to interface with every tab in order to do its
job, i.e. tell you if SPDY is in use. What exactly are you asking for?

~~~
samsoffes
"I WANT YOU TO TELL ME STUFF ABOUT THIS DATA... BUT YOU CANT SEE THE DATA."

